# 2017 Jetta SE 1.4 TSI MODS/Exhaust kits



## Swazz808 (Apr 4, 2017)

Whats up everyone! i just got a brand new Jetta over the weekend. This is my first VW and i am very excited to see how this pans out. First problem would be not being able to find many MODS if any. Does anyone know what MODs are available for our cars and if the MODs for the 2016 will fit on mine? Any help would be awesome. Also, i want to know if theres any way to boost the power of the stock turbo because i don't have the money to put a bigger turbo in yet. Any websites for our cars for MODs?


----------



## scottopilot (Apr 14, 2017)

*Splash Guards*

Hey, I'm wondering the same thing. It looks like you have the splash guards, I've been wondering how they look, can you upload additional photos? I would recommend the truck lid spoiler.


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats on your new vw!!! I have the 2016 1.4 tsi and I've had it for about a year now. In that year, not very many performance parts are available. No body in America really cares about the platform. So unfortunately it's hard as hell to find parts. I'm still waiting for a downpipe to be made, though I have read a gulf downpipe will fit!! But try ecstuning.com, racelandus.com, blackforestindustries.com, new German performance would be a good start, they deal strictly with German autos like vw and BMW. I have a few mods, straight pipe exhaust, forge motorsports upgraded boost pipe and blow off, injen intake, short throw shifter, racechip tune, dogbone stage 2 insert.


----------



## jfduque3 (Apr 28, 2016)

ABT Tuning is the way to go http://www.abt-configurator.com/en/VW/Jetta/Limousine/1K2


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Congrats on your new vw!!! I have the 2016 1.4 tsi and I've had it for about a year now. In that year, not very many performance parts are available. No body in America really cares about the platform. So unfortunately it's hard as hell to find parts. I'm still waiting for a downpipe to be made, though I have read a gulf downpipe will fit!! But try ecstuning.com, racelandus.com, blackforestindustries.com, new German performance would be a good start, they deal strictly with German autos like vw and BMW. I have a few mods, straight pipe exhaust, forge motorsports upgraded boost pipe and blow off, injen intake, short throw shifter, racechip tune, dogbone stage 2 insert.


How is that race chip tune? And where did you get it

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

www.racechip-usa.com i have yhe ultimate, Bluetooth connectivity. I love it. Has 3 modes. Economic (gas saver), sport, and race mode. Can definitely feel the difference between all of them. And it's coded for and recommended on 91 or higher. Runs around $600 I believe.


----------



## lramos343 (Nov 26, 2014)

I got mine last night and have been wondering the same thing. Are there coilovers available and wheel spacers for our platform?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

There are coilovers for our vehicle but you need to check your strut diameter. There are 2 different sizes from what I gather. As far as wheel spacers mostly every place has them. Look for 5x112 either 57.1 center bore or 66.1 I think is the other.


----------



## craveforyou (Mar 8, 2010)

Rabbitjoker said:


> www.racechip-usa.com i have yhe ultimate, Bluetooth connectivity. I love it. Has 3 modes. Economic (gas saver), sport, and race mode. Can definitely feel the difference between all of them. And it's coded for and recommended on 91 or higher. Runs around $600 I believe.


How's that race-chip tune holding up?
I'm looking into either race chip or unitronic


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

It's holding up great. They had to tweak a couple things cause of my add ons since purchase over a year ago. But never any issues. I'm actually thinking of getting their new XLR. 7 stages for throttle response. Box attaches in line with the gas pedal.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

No more slipping clutches with tune clutch masters has them check them out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel.m.strout (11 mo ago)

Swazz808 said:


> Whats up everyone! i just got a brand new Jetta over the weekend. This is my first VW and i am very excited to see how this pans out. First problem would be not being able to find many MODS if any. Does anyone know what MODs are available for our cars and if the MODs for the 2016 will fit on mine? Any help would be awesome. Also, i want to know if theres any way to boost the power of the stock turbo because i don't have the money to put a bigger turbo in yet. Any websites for our cars for MODs?
> 
> I am in the same boat as you I love my car but finding MODS are dang near impossible!!


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Try Facebook. EA211 Owners group 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

